# Fitting X Trail rear parking sensors



## taffyboy123 (Oct 5, 2006)

can anyone tell me the colour of the reversing light cable in the rear left hand light cluster, and is this the right wire to connect the rear parking sensors to? I believe that the black wires are the earth/ground, is this correct also.
thanks:newbie:


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Check details in THIS post.


----------



## taffyboy123 (Oct 5, 2006)

*thanks*

Thanks Aussietrail much appreciated


----------

